# some of my other hobbies



## cindy (Jun 29, 2012)

whats yours?
winemaking
























purebred Rottweilers
























saltwater reef tanks
















wait theres more


----------



## cindy (Jun 29, 2012)

gardening/canning








taking lots of pictures








and of course chickens!!!!!!


----------



## cindy (Jun 29, 2012)

and more chickens!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice pictures. Your garden is beautiful.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Gorgeous....love the chickens, love the coop, love everything..someday!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

My second love. My pride & joy in the middle. Hubby's on the right.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

That's fun. Good thing it snows a lot where you live.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Actually I've been really ripped off on the snow the past few years. I had to dig back to 2 winters ago to find this pic. Last year we only put on 65 miles. Only had enough "ride-able" snow for about a week. Looking back through the pictures last night and we were into March before we really got any snow last year. Got some good storms but nothing stuck. =( Just enough to tease.  Crossing my fingers that changes this year.  Got a lot of freezing rain weather last winter. Would MUCH rather have the snow than that.


----------



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

Love your photos!!!! My other hobbies. are.. Baking.... I do Saturday market usually every saturday in town on my corner by the store, and now Holly Berries is picking up some phone and internet orders.. breads, cookies, brownies.. .. MM... Gardening, fishing, hiking, sewing, crafting...


----------



## Italy-Dan (Oct 5, 2012)

Wow!  Congratulations! But Cindy was banned?


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

i keep tropical fish, is it hard to maintain a saltwater tank ?


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

I love taking care of my fresh water tank...I have 3 glofish and a snail...also I'm getting chicks and I have a doggie


----------



## farmhand (Feb 5, 2013)

Pickleball!


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

farmhand said:


> Pickleball!


What's pickle ball ?


----------



## farmhand (Feb 5, 2013)

OliviaE said:


> What's pickle ball ?


Fastest growing sport in America. Google it! Almost as addicting as raising chickens.


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

farmhand said:


> Fastest growing sport in America. Google it! Almost as addicting as raising chickens.


Cool I looked it up and it sounds really fun!!!


----------

